# purchase



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

On friday if scamps still has the tank it is 55 gallon including hood and light for$99 then I can finally upgrade not to mention they carry tyre track eels and fire eels and they get a shipment of fire eels friday as well whoo hoo I get my eel and my tank hopefully.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Eels do grow really big.

Good luck on the purchase.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

this one gets to be 4ft thanks un


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

just a reminder if the fish comes in on friday..don't buy it on friday..they come all stressed out and could die..give them a day or two to chill from shipping..if you see one you like,ask them to put it on hold for you..just a thought


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> just a reminder if the fish comes in on friday..don't buy it on friday..they come all stressed out and could die..give them a day or two to chill from shipping..if you see one you like,ask them to put it on hold for you..just a thought


 Good advice, Raf!!







Good luck on getting that tank also, Pcrose. $99 for a brand new tank with hood and lights is a pretty good deal. May I ask if its glass or acrylic??


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> just a reminder if the fish comes in on friday..don't buy it on friday..they come all stressed out and could die..give them a day or two to chill from shipping..if you see one you like,ask them to put it on hold for you..just a thought


 I was about to say the same, also if you get your tank on friday, it will need to cycle - so no fish for a month


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> I was about to say the same, also if you get your tank on friday, it will need to cycle - so no fish for a month


 great minds think alike...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Uh I know it needs to cycle I am not that thick lol, I bought it today it is glass. I have to figure out where to put it first.


----------

